

GitHub's new Fork Queue - pjhyett
http://github.com/blog/270-the-fork-queue

======
EliAndrewC
I haven't tried out Git yet, but I think this feature may be the most
impressive example of what Linus Torvalds said awhile back about Git: that
perhaps its most significant advantage would be the tools that people will be
able to build on top of it.

This seems like an excellent example, especially since it's not something that
I could see being feasibly grafted onto Subversion. I've got a personal
codebase that I'm planning on making into an open source project, and this
feature alone makes me inclined to try out GitHub.

~~~
lbrandy
> and this feature alone makes me inclined to try out GitHub.

Yes, do it. GitHub is -perfect- for small projects that might otherwise die on
your hard-drive. Because it's so easy to fork and there's no "ownership", you
can stop maintaining it and if someone finds it useful, they can add their
changes it and keep it going. This is one of the best use cases for
git/github.

------
jjs
"Fork queue?"

Same to you, buddy!

~~~
jrockway
Incidentally, this is also the top rated comment on 4chan... erm, programming
reddit. Glad to know we have the same tastes :P

~~~
jjs
You _know_ the github guys named that feature for maximum effect...

------
tlrobinson
Neat. I'm new to Git, and so far have mostly been treating it like Subversion,
emailing patches to each other (yeah... I know... shame on me). Maybe this
will help transition my way of thinking to "the Git way".

What sort of workflow do you suggest for testing out a set of changes before
applying them to your main repository? Perhaps applying them to a test branch
or something, then merging the test branch?

 _edit: just tried this out and got this seemingly impossible status
message... "Status: Processing 1 of 0 Commits"_

 _edit2: I didn't actually select any changes to apply... but the status
message is deceiving_

~~~
schacon
Yes, that would be the suggested workflow - to use this to easily cherry-pick
patches into an integration branch that you want and ignore the ones that
don't look ready yet. Then pull that one branch down locally and merge it into
your master once it's tested. It automatically adds the 'Signed-Off-By' sig
and everything.

Good catch on the bug, I'll get that fixed.

------
lux
One more reason I'm so glad I moved all my code over to github. Git + github
is such a great combo, for both open source and private projects too. Thanks
dudes!

------
look_lookatme
One of the things I've wanted from github was a code review interface. With
this and commit comments, it's pretty close.

